# Bachmann EZ track



## Ditchwitch (Oct 23, 2011)

Other than the the the road bed is there any differance between the Bachmann track and Atlas code 83 track ?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It matters what Bachmann EZ track your talking about. The black roadbed or the gray roadbed. Black roadbed EZ track has Steel rails and Gray roadbed EZ track has Nickel Silver rails.
While all of the newer Atlas track is Nickel Silver.


----------



## Ditchwitch (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply I have all three types. Now to figure out which one to use.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well that's any easy one, Atlas!


----------

